# Telair Air Con



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

Has anyone got any experience of the Telair 7300 Air Con Unit?

If so, what do you think of it?

Also, we're thinking of having one fitted by a company called BSS near Cambridgeshire. Has anyone used them before?

Anita


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

We had the same unit (Telair 7300H) fitted about this time last year.

Used in Spain and Portugal all last summer in Cheyenne and had no problems. Very very quiet outside. Kept ours on all night, even in Aires.

At the time of our purchase the 7300 was the biggest unit, I think they do a bigger one now which may be better suited for your MH.

See - Telair 12000H

At Christmas in France we found the Gas Fire heated the MH up quicker.

Tip - Don't try cooking with the Aircon unit on.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aircon*

Hi

Slightly off topic, but why not use the aircon when cooking?

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aircon*

Hi

Slightly off topic, but why not use the aircon when cooking?

Russell


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

*Air Con when cooking*

Where the aircon sits in the roof, it was to the side of the cooker.

When cooking the heat rises and the aircon can't cool the air quick enough.


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

not had aircon fitted by them but bss have done lots of work on our vans over the past few years and we can thoroughly recommend them. really nice guys and they know their products. give them a call their advice is free and i can recommend you wont be disappointed by their service should you decide to go to them
hannah


----------

